# Gilde "World of Womencraft" auf Nera'thor sucht Mitglieder ...



## Pwyll (16. Juni 2007)

Hallöle,

Gilde: World of Womencraft
Realm: Nera'thor
Fraktion: Allianz

Wir sind eine gut harmonierende und spassbehaftete Gilde und haben noch Memberbedarf.
Dafür suchen wir noch Spieler für alle Klassen mit Level 70.
Unser Ziel ist neben Raidinstanzen (zB: Karazhan) auch die Bewältigung der Instanzen im
Schwierigkeitsgrad Heroisch. PVP wird eher klein geschrieben.

Unsere Gilde hat Mitglieder im Durchschnittsalter von ca. 26 Jahren und wir sind keine
Kampftruppe mit DKP System, weshalb auch bei uns der Spass am Spiel im Vordergrund steht.
Also eine Gilde für gesetztere Gelegenheitsspieler.

Wer Lust hat, bei uns mitzumachen, kann sich unter www.worldofwomencraft.com bewerben.
Wir werden uns dann inGame melden.

LG Elowyn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2neuberliner (24. Juni 2007)

Pwyll schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> Wir stehen mit Karazhan am Anfang und haben noch Memberbedarf um unsere zweite Karazhan Stammgruppe zu vervollständigen.
> Dafür suchen wir noch Spieler für alle Klassen mit Level 70.
> ...





grüß dich elo 
ich habe einen 68 tauren/feral druiden auf dem server bin 27 und suche eine fähige gilde. 
wieviele member sollen es denn mal werden? 
hannes


----------



## Pwyll (25. Juni 2007)

2neuberliner schrieb:


> grüß dich elo
> ich habe einen 68 tauren/feral druiden auf dem server bin 27 und suche eine fähige gilde.
> wieviele member sollen es denn mal werden?
> hannes



Hallo Hannes,

Druiden wäre eine tolle Erweiterung für uns, aber das Problem ist, dass wir leider Allianz spielen.
Somit hat sich das wohl LEIDER erledigt.  *-.-*

LG Patrick


----------



## Lorille (25. Juni 2007)

Pinke Internetpräsenz? O behave...


----------

